# Bitter angry resentful.....



## Turnipstar

I feel so bitter, angry and resentful that I'm made to feel like another little girl would be a disappointment, I adore my three girls and I am convinced this one is a girl due to my nausea and how I feel so sick. And yes I would like to have a boy but who are the strangers in a supermarket, or the mums on the school run or even family members to assume we would have another child to get a certain sex, I honestly just want a healthy baby and I know my husband tells me the same but I also know he would love a son,4 girls for a man from a family of three boys is a lot to contend with. I do not deny that I would love a little boy - although I don't know what I would do with it!!!! But when we had our u/s with dd3 I left the hospital in tears and I felt like i had let everyone down. I'm so nervous about this one because I feel like the pressure is from everyone else :( x


----------



## ButterCup17

I'm feeling the same pressure and this is only baby number one! Everyone swears I'm having a girl but I found out last week it's a boy. I'm not telling til our gender reveal party this Saturday but I'm really worried about it! Literally everyone keeps harassing me "it's on if h don't us, we already know it's a girl". Meanwhile I know it's a boy... my mom especially...she's telling everyone she's having a granddaughter and telling ppl they can't come to the party if they are routing for a boy and blah blah blah... in so scared when I make the announcement poeple r gonna think in joking or just be quiet in shock instead of cheering :( and I'm furious about it because I love my baby boy and it's not fair to him that poeple be disappointed he's not a girl! :(


----------



## onceisenough1

ButterCup17 said:


> I'm feeling the same pressure and this is only baby number one! Everyone swears I'm having a girl but I found out last week it's a boy. I'm not telling til our gender reveal party this Saturday but I'm really worried about it! Literally everyone keeps harassing me "it's on if h don't us, we already know it's a girl". Meanwhile I know it's a boy... my mom especially...she's telling everyone she's having a granddaughter and telling ppl they can't come to the party if they are routing for a boy and blah blah blah... in so scared when I make the announcement poeple r gonna think in joking or just be quiet in shock instead of cheering :( and I'm furious about it because I love my baby boy and it's not fair to him that poeple be disappointed he's not a girl! :(

Why does your family want a girl so much do you know?


----------



## Turnipstar

I have three pregnant cousins also one already has a boy, and the other two I'm convinced will have boys because of how they are carrying etc, I just feel like I'm not part of their club and they will pity me - if I'm honest pity my husband because he would so adore a boy, I just don't think I can carry boys x


----------



## onceisenough1

Turnipstar said:


> I have three pregnant cousins also one already has a boy, and the other two I'm convinced will have boys because of how they are carrying etc, I just feel like I'm not part of their club and they will pity me - if I'm honest pity my husband because he would so adore a boy, I just don't think I can carry boys x

When are you finding out or are you team yellow? Good luck~~wishing you get your baby boy.


----------



## ButterCup17

onceisenough1 said:


> ButterCup17 said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling the same pressure and this is only baby number one! Everyone swears I'm having a girl but I found out last week it's a boy. I'm not telling til our gender reveal party this Saturday but I'm really worried about it! Literally everyone keeps harassing me "it's on if h don't us, we already know it's a girl". Meanwhile I know it's a boy... my mom especially...she's telling everyone she's having a granddaughter and telling ppl they can't come to the party if they are routing for a boy and blah blah blah... in so scared when I make the announcement poeple r gonna think in joking or just be quiet in shock instead of cheering :( and I'm furious about it because I love my baby boy and it's not fair to him that poeple be disappointed he's not a girl! :(
> 
> Why does your family want a girl so much do you know?Click to expand...

I'm a super big girly girl so I've always said I wanted a girl, and everyone I know is for some reason I'm convinced I'm having one. With my family I think it's bc I'm an only child and my mom raised me as a single mom, and we r very close with my grand mom so it's always been us 3 girls, do I guess they r just hoping to continue that... Idk :(


----------



## onceisenough1

ButterCup17 said:


> onceisenough1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ButterCup17 said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling the same pressure and this is only baby number one! Everyone swears I'm having a girl but I found out last week it's a boy. I'm not telling til our gender reveal party this Saturday but I'm really worried about it! Literally everyone keeps harassing me "it's on if h don't us, we already know it's a girl". Meanwhile I know it's a boy... my mom especially...she's telling everyone she's having a granddaughter and telling ppl they can't come to the party if they are routing for a boy and blah blah blah... in so scared when I make the announcement poeple r gonna think in joking or just be quiet in shock instead of cheering :( and I'm furious about it because I love my baby boy and it's not fair to him that poeple be disappointed he's not a girl! :(
> 
> Why does your family want a girl so much do you know?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a super big girly girl so I've always said I wanted a girl, and everyone I know is for some reason I'm convinced I'm having one. With my family I think it's bc I'm an only child and my mom raised me as a single mom, and we r very close with my grand mom so it's always been us 3 girls, do I guess they r just hoping to continue that... Idk :(Click to expand...

Oh I understand that. My son was the first boy born in my family in 30 years. My mom had two girls and my sister had one. I always felt like girls were the preferred gender in my family as well. It hurt when I had a boy because it seemed like my mom liked my niece more.


----------



## Turnipstar

onceisenough1 said:


> Turnipstar said:
> 
> 
> I have three pregnant cousins also one already has a boy, and the other two I'm convinced will have boys because of how they are carrying etc, I just feel like I'm not part of their club and they will pity me - if I'm honest pity my husband because he would so adore a boy, I just don't think I can carry boys x
> 
> When are you finding out or are you team yellow? Good luck~~wishing you get your baby boy.Click to expand...

Hopefully find out at 20 week scan but i will post 12 week for nub guesses (have 12 wk tomorrow) x


----------



## Katt36

I really relate to feeling like you let people down. Just had scan at 16 weeks privately and they are saying boy. This is third boy and last child for us. My husband was so disappointed. I feel like I let him down big time. This will be my Moms 8th and final grandchild all boys! There is still hope for you. Praying you get that little boy :).


----------

